# Are intuitives bi-hemispheric thinkers?



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Left BrainRight Brain42%58%
Your Left Brain Percentages
58%*Linear (Your most dominant characteristic)* 34%*Verbal* 21%*Logical* 18%*Sequential* 17%*Symbolic* 7%*Reality-based (Your least dominant characteristic)*

Your Right Brain Percentages
53%*Intuitive (Your most dominant characteristic)* 46%*Concrete* 45%*Random* 44%*Fantasy-oriented* 18%*Holistic* 0%*Nonverbal (Your least dominant characteristic)*


----------



## Fenrir003 (May 14, 2011)

Left-49
Right-51

Hmm...Interesting quiz...


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Left Brain: 48%
Right Brain: 52%

Your Left Brain Percentages

* 42%	Logical (Your most dominant characteristic)
* 40%	Verbal
* 27%	Sequential
* 27%	Reality-based
* 22%	Linear
* 9%	Symbolic (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages

* 42%	Holistic (Your most dominant characteristic)
* 40%	Fantasy-oriented
* 34%	Intuitive
* 25%	Nonverbal
* 19%	Concrete
* 17%	Random (Your least dominant characteristic)

I wonder if there's a correlation of which side is dominant and dominant function a type uses?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Left: 45%
Right: 55%

Your Left Brain Percentages
48% *Sequential (Your most dominant characteristic)* 34% *Symbolic* 30% *Logical* 20% *Reality-based* 11% *Linear* 7% *Verbal (Your least dominant characteristic)* 
Your Right Brain Percentages
40% *Fantasy-oriented (Your most dominant characteristic)* 39% *Random* 28% *Concrete* 25% *Nonverbal* 24% *Holistic* 24% *Intuitive (Your least dominant characteristic)*


----------



## balderdash (Jul 12, 2010)

*Left Brain 58%
Right Brain 42%*

Pretty interesting. A lot of my more in depth descriptions contradict one another. Maybe that's not too far from the truth though and seems like it might be the case for anyone who is balanced like this?  I read recently that right/left brain stuff is mostly bunk anyway. Hmmm

Your Left Brain Percentages
48% *Sequential (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
42% *Logical* 
27% *Linear* 
20% *Reality-based* 
14% *Verbal* 
9% *Symbolic (Your least dominant characteristic)* 

Your Right Brain Percentages
34% *Intuitive (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
29% *Fantasy-oriented* 
25% *Nonverbal* 
19% *Concrete* 
12% *Holistic* 
12% *Random (Your least dominant characteristic)

*


----------



## Andy (Jul 7, 2010)

Left Brain- 45%
Right Brain- 55%



> *You are more right-brained than left-brained.* The right side of your brain controls the left side of your body. In addition to being known as right-brained, you are also known as a creative thinker who uses feeling and intuition to gather information. You retain this information through the use of images and patterns. You are able to visualize the "whole" picture first, and then work backwards to put the pieces together to create the "whole" picture. Your thought process can appear quite illogical and meandering. The problem-solving techniques that you use involve free association, which is often very innovative and creative. The routes taken to arrive at your conclusions are completely opposite to what a left-brained person would be accustomed. You probably find it easy to express yourself using art, dance, or music. Some occupations usually held by a right-brained person are forest ranger, athlete, beautician, actor/actress, craftsman, and artist.


Your Left Brain Percentages
42%*Symbolic (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
37%*Linear* 
27%*Sequential* 
20%*Reality-based* 
17%*Logical* 
14%*Verbal (Your least dominant characteristic)*

Your Right Brain Percentages
64%*Concrete (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
38%*Nonverbal* 
32%*Fantasy-oriented* 
29%*Intuitive* 
23%*Random* 
6%*Holistic (Your least dominant characteristic)*





I see this as fairly in the middle (I know I lean towards the right, but it's still fairly close), so I said that. I figured I should let you know what my results actually said in case you decided this wasn't applicable.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> NF is not the only intuitive type out there, just FYI, didn't vote though. And I am bi-hemispheric.
> Left Brain Right Brain
> 50% 51%


:O your brain is 1% bigger on one side!?


Left Brain	Right Brain
46%	54%

You are more right-brained than left-brained.
those are my results

and yes agree that your theory is indeed correct


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> :O your brain is 1% bigger on one side!?
> 
> 
> Left Brain	Right Brain
> ...


The results I got were the results I got, I do not know how it pulled off one extra percent but that could explain my high I.Q.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> The results I got were the results I got, I do not know how it pulled off one extra percent but that could explain my high I.Q.


haha yes breaking a generally accepted rule of mathematics does usually show you have greater understanding of the way things work


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> haha yes breaking a generally accepted rule of mathematics does usually show you have greater understanding of the way things work


I repeat, this was the website program that gave me 101% results, not my own fabrication.
Likely it had minor variation in 50-50 division it then rounded upwards. As in the case of 49,74 - 50.363636... it may happen, especially if the system does not have equal division possible in the inbuilt scoring system.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> I repeat, this was the website program that gave me 101% results, not my own fabrication.
> Likely it had minor variation in 50-50 division it then rounded upwards. As in the case of 49,74 - 50.363636... it may happen, especially if the system does not have equal division possible in the inbuilt scoring system.


yes its probably somewhere in the code where it encounters exactly that and rounds up instead of down

i know i would rather have to much of a good thing than to little


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

I kind of rushed it but:

Left 47
Right 53

Yeah, OK I'm middleish, a touch right, that makes sense.

Left Brain Percentages
67% Reality-based (Your most dominant characteristic)
30% Logical
27% Verbal
25% Symbolic
22% Linear
22% Sequential (Your least dominant characteristic)

Right Brain Percentages
48% Holistic (Your most dominant characteristic)
48% Fantasy-oriented
46% Concrete
25% Nonverbal
24% Intuitive
12% Random (Your least dominant characteristic)

See the Reality-based percentage is very high, I don't get that, because I type as INFP, and I often read descriptions of INFP as kind of less in touch with reality. Maybe it's because I rushed through the quiz, or maybe it's because I am a down to earth logical INFP?

My strongest score is on the left, yet I am slightly right! huh?

I don't really get it yet, still working on it.


----------



## randomcouchpotato (Jul 24, 2011)

I got 33% left brained, 67% right brained. Very accurate results.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're trying to determine whether this is an intuitve thing, surely you should compare it to some sensors. Just saying. 

Didn't vote in the poll but here are my results:

59% left brain, 41% right brain

Your Left Brain Percentages
59% Symbolic
43% Linear 
40% Verbal 
27% Sequential 
25% Logical 
14% Reality-based

Your Right Brain Percentages
36% Holistic
32% Fantasy-oriented 
28% Concrete 
23% Random 
15% Intuitive 
7% Nonverbal


----------

